# Fishes of Burundi



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

In this video cichlid legend Pierre Brichard's daughter Mireille Schreyen talks about the business exporting fish from Burundi her father started.


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

I watched with great interest. Glad to see they don't over harvest the lake. Also helped me understand why some fish may be "expensive" when purchased here in the states. Hard to balk at the price when you understand what it took to make certain fish available in the first place.
Great info....thanks for sharing.

Tom


----------



## SandBagger (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea that was very cool. Thanks for sharing. Would love to see an expanded version, more in depth special about their operation.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

opcorn:

Thanks for sharing this :thumb:


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Only the first 2mins worked for me
Anyone got any idea why it doesn't work?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks for sharing :fish:


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

working for me now 

Great video!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Enjoyed watching this!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Interesting. Bit I do not get is why breeding them lake side is supposed to protect them.
As she says even when harvesting for the hobby they take only a fraction of what the local fishermen do for food.
You know I talk with folk who refuse to believe many Tang cichlids are pond bred in Burundi.
The numbers quoted seem pretty big to me.
And selection etc makes pond bred cichlids different to WC.
She says folk prefer them but then I guess that's the business model they have chosen so she would say that.
Interesting that she says they charge a high price for genuine large WC. :wink:

All the best James


----------

